
Ask HN: What are the minimum specs to avoid the hug of death? - thatnorthmonkey
Where are the true bottlenecks? Is it usually in the bandwidth? App? Hardware? DB?
======
speedgoose
Your architecture. For example by generating static html documents stored in
S3 and delivered through a CDN, you can handle tons of visits at almost no
cost.

A WordPress server with many plug-ins without cache on a slow VM will cost
more and will be overloaded very quickly.

------
Vosporos
Varnish

